# Il vostro grado di istruzione



## 7vinte (30 Giugno 2018)

Fino a che punto siete arrivati a scuola? Io una laurea specialistica (5 anni) in giurisprudenza. Voi?


----------



## Gunnar67 (30 Giugno 2018)

Ma che ti importa?  Comunque sono laureato anch'io.


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Giugno 2018)

Sono al terzo anno di medicina, quindi tra tre anni dovrei laurearmi, se tutto va bene.


----------



## luis4 (30 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fino a che punto siete arrivati a scuola? Io una laurea specialistica (5 anni) in giurisprudenza. Voi?



3 anni di scuola alberghiera dopo ritirato e comprato il diploma di ragioneria presso scuola privata


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Giugno 2018)

Io se tutto va bene in autunno mi laureo in giurisprudenza.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Giugno 2018)

Io ho laurea triennale + laurea magistrale in ingegneria informatica. Ho votato quinquennale ma considerarlo un quinquennale è sbagliato.


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2018)

laurea in giurisprudenza


----------



## Pivellino (30 Giugno 2018)

Laurea EC + MBA


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2018)

LAurea triennale in economia e commercio e specialistica in economia e finanza.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Giugno 2018)

Ho finito gli studi dopo il diploma al liceo scientifico. 
Ho tentato la strada dell'università, ma mi sono subito accorto di non aver la testa per applicarmi seriamente, avevo casini in famiglia e tutto. Per non far buttare soldi, ho lasciato e mi sono messo a lavorare. Ora sono felicemente un traduttore e un giornalista videoludico.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Giugno 2018)

Il diploma non è contemplato?


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (30 Giugno 2018)

Laurea triennale in "Lettere Classiche" con una tesi in Storia romana; laurea specialistica in "Scienze dell'Antichità" con una tesi in Filologia classica, ramo greco


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il diploma non è contemplato?



Infatti


----------



## __king george__ (30 Giugno 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ho finito gli studi dopo il diploma al liceo scientifico.
> Ho tentato la strada dell'università, ma mi sono subito accorto di non aver la testa per applicarmi seriamente, avevo casini in famiglia e tutto. Per non far buttare soldi, ho lasciato e mi sono messo a lavorare. Ora sono felicemente un traduttore e un giornalista videoludico.



giornalista videoludico? cioè di videogiochi? spettacolo!


----------



## Wildbone (30 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> giornalista videoludico? cioè di videogiochi? spettacolo!



Sì, anche se ora sono più concentrato sulla traduzione, sempre di videogiochi


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Giugno 2018)

Laurea in giurisprudenza anche io


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Luglio 2018)

Laurea in farmacia.


----------

